# Synchronize!!!!



## Releaux (Jun 8, 2005)

We live in a world of wonders. We can ascend into space... we can dive under the sea... OS X can run on Intel CPUs...

With all of these miracles around us, WHY IS IT SO FRIGGIN' DIFFICULT TO SYNCHRONIZE MY EMAIL BETWEEN MY DESKTOP AND LAPTOP?????!!!!!!????

Granted, it's somewhat easier now that all I have to do is copy the ~/Library/Mail folder, but since Spotlight more than doubled the size of that directory to over 1GB, it's a pain to do that, especially over a wireless network when I have my laptop downstairs and realize that I forgot to sync before leaving the home office.

What is needed is a built-in, computer-to-computer incremental, bi-directional synchronize similar to what you've done with .Mac for Address Book, Safari Bookmarks, etc.

Apple, if you truly do browse this forum, please work on this!

Ok. I don't feel much better now, but maybe a little.


----------



## contoursvt (Jul 5, 2005)

Why not just syncronise once and on your laptop, just set it to leave mail on server and on your desktop you set it to the same but say delete after 1-2 days. This way you would have had a chance to download on both devices even if its a couple days later. Things will always be syncronized. This wont help with contacts and such but at least the email will be synced.


----------



## fryke (Jul 6, 2005)

Also, you may remove the old mailboxes. Mail.app 2.x only needs the ones with the emlx-files inside, not the old-style mboxes. (Might solve the size issue you mentioned.)


----------



## baltwo (Jul 17, 2005)

Sounds like you've hit upon a great idea. Now, get with it and create that puppy.


----------



## fryke (Jul 18, 2005)

To which post was that answer referring?  Do you mean "Apple should create that puppy"?


----------



## Decado (Jul 18, 2005)

use automator and smartfolders.
do something like this:
1) make a smart folder that keeps all the changed files in your Library/Mail from a certain time (like last time you synced).
2) make an automator workflow that sort the files in different catagories and copies these files to the apropriate locations in your laptops Library/Mail.
3) save it as an application called "Releaux's Amazing Sync Application"


----------

